# Is there an EGR Delete Kit for 335d



## moejav (May 11, 2012)

Has anyone come up with an EGR Delete kit or some sort of a fix for the carbon build-up problem in the intake manifold and cylinder head for the 2009 - 2011 335d?


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

A guy near me does this sort of work on diesels. A few forum members have done work with him in person or via sending DDE to him.

His name is Jarek.

JR Auto in Oakville, Ontario.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

moejav said:


> Has anyone come up with an EGR Delete kit or some sort of a fix for the carbon build-up problem in the intake manifold and cylinder head for the 2009 - 2011 335d?


Just so you know, the EPA has been cracking down on businesses offering kits that modify emissions equipment. For instance, several offering EGR delete kits for VW, and DPF deletes for Cummins/Powerstroke/etc have been forced to quit the business. It's quite expensive if the EPA hits you with a fine. Anything you find will be "underground".

And I'll bet the EPA would love to partner with the NSA.:rofl:


----------



## 135i_vs_ (Apr 13, 2013)

Only way; software - tune it out. Too many variables being monitored to simply just delete the EGR on a 335d (US version).


----------



## moejav (May 11, 2012)

135i_vs_ said:


> Only way; software - tune it out. Too many variables being monitored to simply just delete the EGR on a 335d (US version).


Do you know of anyone offering the software to tune it out? What are your thoughts on Biodiesel? Thank you!!


----------



## 135i_vs_ (Apr 13, 2013)

No to biodiesel, as per BMW 5% max. I just stick with BP Diesel, they have been good.
I believe Evolve can tune it out.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

moejav said:


> What are your thoughts on Biodiesel?


Two thoughts on biodiesel.
1) The 5% allowed by BMW is enough to improve the lubricity of the fuel and help keep the HPFP from cratering.
2) Biodiesel is one of the primary contributors to crankcase oil contamination, via the post-injection regime for DPF burnoff. No DPF, no need for post-injection, less contamination. That being said, fuel contamination has not been an issue in any Blackstone et. al. report I've seen.

The current 5% is kind of a sweet spot for biodiesel... everything I've read seems to indicate bigger percentages would not be kind to the engine.


----------



## moejav (May 11, 2012)

135i_vs_ said:


> No to biodiesel, as per BMW 5% max. I just stick with BP Diesel, they have been good.
> I believe Evolve can tune it out.


Thank you!!


----------



## moejav (May 11, 2012)

floydarogers said:


> Two thoughts on biodiesel.
> 1) The 5% allowed by BMW is enough to improve the lubricity of the fuel and help keep the HPFP from cratering.
> 2) Biodiesel is one of the primary contributors to crankcase oil contamination, via the post-injection regime for DPF burnoff. No DPF, no need for post-injection, less contamination. That being said, fuel contamination has not been an issue in any Blackstone et. al. report I've seen.
> 
> The current 5% is kind of a sweet spot for biodiesel... everything I've read seems to indicate bigger percentages would not be kind to the engine.


Thanks for the input!!


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

The 335d uses a Bosch CP3 pump with extra coating for North American diesel that has less favorable lubricity standards than Europe and has not had any HPFP issues. It is much more likely that you will need to be sure to avoid fuel contaminated with gasoline, algae, or bottom-of-the-storage-tank junk and this you can do by finding the best fuel source you can. A brand name high volume dealer that looks like they keep up with tank maintenance (i.e. a clean station) is probably your best bet.

Biodiesel has had a theoretical advantage in lubricity but has proven problematic in many ways. There are many other parameters by which diesel fuel is measured for quality and performance. I have not found any pump that actually states a fixed percentage of biodiesel anyway, so good luck with that. Better to stick with the above brand name recommendations. Chevron is rumored to have across the board 49 cetane diesel and BMW recommends 51, a number not present usually in the US diesel supply. Some on this board just add a cetane booster for good measure.

Cheers.

PL


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Moe RENNtech has a DPF delete if you want to inquire about it


----------



## moejav (May 11, 2012)

Axel61 said:


> Moe RENNtech has a DPF delete if you want to inquire about it


I've talked to Renntech about their tune and lsd, although with the cost of replacing the intake and dipping the head (got it down to $3900 from $5900) the dealer I bought it from has said he will pay $1000 toward the $3900 and I'm using his parts discount at the BMW dealer, I'm also hoping that BMW NA will step up and help as they have done for a few others in the past, but I haven't heard anything yet. I guess I need to be more aggressive. If I can't get them to step up my tune money goes to get it running


----------



## Candelstick (Sep 18, 2017)

Ok don't know how to start a new topic cause it eo t let me but were I the hell is a EGR, DPF, and DEF delete kit for the 328d ?


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Candelstick said:


> Ok don't know how to start a new topic cause it eo t let me but were I the hell is a EGR, DPF, and DEF delete kit for the 328d ?


There are no "kits". The reason is that all that is illegal, and will get a shop/business offering said "kit" an immediate $20K or larger fine. Search through the threads and you can find a few places that people have used. Be advised that they will probably make you sign "for off-road use only" disclaimer.


----------



## beetwiceMN (Oct 4, 2017)

I found a shop in Hudson, WI (only 40 minutes from home!), and got my 2011 335d stage 1 tuned (included DEF delete) and new exhaust installed. 100% recommend!


----------



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

oh great, beetwiceMN telling everyone a blanket 100% recommended to remove emission system from your car.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Candelstick said:


> Ok don't know how to start a new topic cause it eo t let me but were I the hell is a EGR, ......?


When you are looking at a listing of all the posts in a subforum, there should be a "New Thread" button on the left side, top of the list


----------

